# I love this country,  secretly.



## The Great Goose

Im looking at the salt bush and the colours o the gums. The end of day sun is nice. Fuck I love this land.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> Im looking at the salt bush and the colours o the gums. The end of day sun is nice. Fuck I love this land.



Well the sun is shining here, but it's chilly


----------



## The Great Goose

I loathe the irish rubbish that inhabit it though.


----------



## cnm

The Great Goose said:


> Im looking at the salt bush and the colours o the gums. The end of day sun is nice. Fuck I love this land.


I hope you have a wattle in your hand.


----------



## cnm

The Great Goose said:


> I loathe the irish rubbish that inhabit it though.


Exactly which land are we talking about?


----------



## The Great Goose

Yep. Another beautiful morning in paradise. Just saw alone Galah.

Then I looked away from the mirror... boom boom!

no I really did see a galah. 

I filmed a herd of them the other day but I can't post it here, for privacy reasons.


----------



## theliq

Poor old Malcom went to bed,dreamed a new tax-policy in his head
When he woke he took a pee,and pondered was this tax-policy,number 1,2 or number 3???????


----------



## theliq

The Great Goose said:


> Yep. Another beautiful morning in paradise. Just saw alone Galah.
> 
> Then I looked away from the mirror... boom boom!
> 
> no I really did see a galah.
> 
> I filmed a herd of them the other day but I can't post it here, for privacy reasons.


It's the smells I love Goose,you missed them out...steve


----------



## cnm

How come it's not a flock of galahs?


----------



## idb

If it's not on fire, or in flood then something's trying to bite you, sting you or eat you!
It's the land that God hates.


----------



## cnm

Terry Pratchett reckoned some of the sheep aren't dangerous...


----------



## The Great Goose

cnm said:


> How come it's not a flock of galahs?


They were on the ground, fucking around with these seed pod things.


----------



## theliq

cnm said:


> How come it's not a flock of galahs?


Cnm Galahs,depending where you live in Australia are called.....A Company of Galahs
A Mob of Galahs,A Pack of Galahs or a Flock of Galahs(the least used term)

steve


----------



## JW Frogen

I am a Yank in Australia, and I feel the same way.

There is something here, I can not even say what it is? 

The astounding light, the beaches, the fair go, a fair pay for a fair day's work, the great medical care than does not bankrupt a working man, the sense of humour and lack of worship of the wealthy.

I can not say what it is , but I love Australia.

I am not dissing America, land of my birth, land I defended with my life and will ever defend with my mind, but Australia feels like home.


----------



## theliq

JW Frogen said:


> I am a Yank in Australia, and I feel the same way.
> 
> There is something here, I can not even say what it is?
> 
> The astounding light, the beaches, the fair go, a fair pay for a fair day's work, the great medical care than does not bankrupt a working man, the sense of humour and lack of worship of the wealthy.
> 
> I can not say what it is , but I love Australia.
> 
> I am not dissing America, land of my birth, land I defended with my life and will ever defend with my mind, but Australia feels like home.


It's True JW,there is just a feeling that makes you feel so good,you are right about the light,in most cities in the world it's all high buildings and small often grey sky......Australia Great One Day,Brilliant the Next.steve


----------



## cnm

Really, JW? 

I now understand your paeans to the glory that is the US, you'd rather believe your mind than your lying eyes.


----------



## The Great Goose

theliq said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Yank in Australia, and I feel the same way.
> 
> There is something here, I can not even say what it is?
> 
> The astounding light, the beaches, the fair go, a fair pay for a fair day's work, the great medical care than does not bankrupt a working man, the sense of humour and lack of worship of the wealthy.
> 
> I can not say what it is , but I love Australia.
> 
> I am not dissing America, land of my birth, land I defended with my life and will ever defend with my mind, but Australia feels like home.
> 
> 
> 
> It's True JW,there is just a feeling that makes you feel so good,you are right about the light,in most cities in the world it's all high buildings and small often grey sky......Australia Great One Day,Brilliant the Next.steve
Click to expand...

+flies and mozzies


----------



## theliq

The Great Goose said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Yank in Australia, and I feel the same way.
> 
> There is something here, I can not even say what it is?
> 
> The astounding light, the beaches, the fair go, a fair pay for a fair day's work, the great medical care than does not bankrupt a working man, the sense of humour and lack of worship of the wealthy.
> 
> I can not say what it is , but I love Australia.
> 
> I am not dissing America, land of my birth, land I defended with my life and will ever defend with my mind, but Australia feels like home.
> 
> 
> 
> It's True JW,there is just a feeling that makes you feel so good,you are right about the light,in most cities in the world it's all high buildings and small often grey sky......Australia Great One Day,Brilliant the Next.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +flies and mozzies
Click to expand...

True but where's you AeroGuard......LOL..steve


----------



## theliq

cnm said:


> Really, JW?
> 
> I now understand your paeans to the glory that is the US, you'd rather believe your mind than your lying eyes.


Hardly


----------



## cnm

theliq said:


> Hardly


Shirley you've read his threads to the exceptionalism that is the US?


----------



## The Great Goose

cnm said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley you've read his threads to the exceptionalism that is the US?
Click to expand...

Yes he has, but please dont call him Shirley.


----------



## cnm

Well in that case Shirley would have seen JW would rather believe his mind than his lying eyes.


----------



## Mindful

Mark Steyn - Speech to the IPA's Gala Dinner in Melbourne 2016


----------



## Mindful

The Great Goose said:


> I loathe the irish rubbish that inhabit it though.



What happened to the £10 Poms?


----------



## The Great Goose

Mindful said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loathe the irish rubbish that inhabit it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the £10 Poms?
Click to expand...

There's poms here to 

Not sure what I am though. Just a convict ancestor.


----------

